# Red Tide Reported in the Lagoon



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.floridamarine.org/features/view_article.asp?id=8939

http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2007/12/5/red_tide_still_found_in_brevard_volusia_counties.html

Test results from the coast are back and confirm the presence of red tide in parts of Brevard and Volusia counties.

Officials said the results revealed low to medium levels of the bacteria which causes red tide in the Indian River Lagoon and between Cocoa Beach and Sebastian Inlet.

For the first time, it has now been detected in the Mosquito Lagoon, a popular fishing spot just south of New Smyrna Beach.

Predicting where and when the microscopic algae will bloom has been difficult.

"I’ve lived in Florida my whole life and red tide's been one of those things that you never really understood," said Brad Stein, a fishing guide.

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and University of South Florida will now team up to create a center for predicating red tide. The center will be located on the Florida State University campus.

Experts will study the ocean and weather conditions to try to predict where red tide will surface.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

about time you guys over there get the red tide


----------

